# Recommendation for best, most comfortable girth!



## ecrozier (18 September 2009)

Just after some sugestions please! For our youngster, he's been backed this summer.  Is a little snippy about having his girth tightened, nothing major just ears back and occasional leg waving.  He's not bothered by saddle arriving, being placed on him, or me/OH mounting so fairly sure its not a back pain thing, but saddler coming Tuesday to double check saddle and then have number of McTimoney person who I want to give him a once over as well to be double sure.

(ETA he is exactly the same with a roller as is with saddle so again, as sure as I can be that it is not saddle related)

He's significantly better with a sheepskin girth sleeve on, and can occasionally swipe with a hind leg when you brush under his belly so think he's just a bit of a sensitive soul! He's currently only got an old school webbing girth as didn't want to spend too much then end up changing saddles for any reason and it be the wrong length but once we've had check on tuesday I'm hoping the saddle will last a few months at least!!  

So, recommendation of best girths for slightly sensitive souls please, happy to spend a bit but not ridiculous amounts - prob up to about £50..... (can't believe I'm saying that, only ever spent half that on a girth before!)

PS I use a wintec comfort elastic on my boy - the one that is slightly elastic right through, not those horrid elastic at one end ones!!


----------



## FigJam (18 September 2009)

I have an Aerborne Pressure Relief Girth in 48" if you're interested? (had to get a smaller size for my girl after I over estimated her belly!), only used once, could sell for £30 + p&amp;p.  Elasticated at *both* ends and nice and wide to disperse any pressure.

Looks like this;






but with long girth straps, not short as in that photo and has a d-ring on the other side to clip martingale to if wanted.

It's the same soft material as their waffle girths if you've ever come across them and nice and easy to wipe clean after!


----------



## ecrozier (18 September 2009)

Hmm, might well be FigJam!  Not sure on size, will have to measure the one he has one though - how big is your girl?  Does the girth look very wide accross their belly? Now I am looking at that I'm thinking the one my lad has might be aerborn as looks a very similar material!
How much do those retail at?


----------



## MagicMelon (18 September 2009)

My horse is quite sensitive round the girth area too - he has a scar there (I assume from a previously bad fitted girth) so Im careful not to let anything rub it.  He wears a Stubben string girth, they're really good. Nice, soft and wide so disperses pressure well.  It doesn't have any elastic which I find some horses actually prefer.  Plus, its very breathable.  

I dont like the Wintec girths - they seem to have quite sticky material which makes them sweaty.


----------



## ecrozier (18 September 2009)

Magi Magicpie, thanks, I think I was looking at one of the stubben string ones on ebay the other day in a dressage length!  
My little lad is not sensitive at all, and seems ok in his synthetic girth - I can't actually remember if its aerborn/wintec/a.n.other!  But he's also not a sweaty horse at all, being arab, he'll finish a BE Xc course having barely broken a sweat. Doubt youngster will be the same tho being ISH x WB!
Are the string ones the ones that have multiple cord sections, say 8 or 10?  Are they quite pricey?


----------



## MGG (18 September 2009)

Yes that's them. They are called Trevira or something close to that and they cost about £25. They are great for sweaty ones...ours never sweats under this girth.


----------



## FigJam (18 September 2009)

Mine is 15.1, the 48" kept my saddle on but was right up on the last hole on each side! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I bought it for £35 from a local tack shop, but couldn't find them *anywhere* online and was so excited to come across them at a stand at Blair as haven't seen them anywhere else!  

It's kind of inbetween a normal girth and a stud girth in size.  I don't notice it much on my girl as she's pretty dark.  If you look closely in this photo you can see it widening out, it doesn't get much wider than you see here;


----------



## ecrozier (18 September 2009)

Hmm, Ok, thanks FigJam, you are right it isn't obviously that wide and he's dark too altho not quite as dark...(he's scottish bred - just noticed where you are from and quite excited as we got his scottish sports horse passport in the post yesterday! So had to share...gratuitous pic alert.....)







He's a bit bigger than your girl (who is lovely btw, I love the littler ones that love to jump!) too at 16.1hh and growing but not enormously wide yet so might be OK, will def measure what he has on and will be interested if fits - if I PM you could you send me your email address maybe? Then I can get in touch in case I don't find this thread again!!

MGG thats the one I saw...might go back and find it as was going quite cheap!  Might be nice on my one's dressage saddle....oh ebay at work is so dangerous!


----------



## FigJam (18 September 2009)

Oh wow, he's beautiful!  Will send you a PM with my email and you can let me know if you think it would be the right size or not.  No pressure either way.

Luckily (although I don't always think it!) my work blocks ebay...!


----------



## ecrozier (18 September 2009)

Aww thanks, we like him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Have replied to your PM and will let you know re the girth!


----------



## MegaBeast (18 September 2009)

I like the non-slip Professional Choice girth like these:

http://www.frogpool.com/prodcat-1082.html

You don't have to pull them up as tight as a normal girth as the neoprene is sticky and also elasticated at both ends.  Thy're very soft and flexible


----------



## alwaysbroke (18 September 2009)

I found a prolite girth sleeve worked really well with a girth sensitve TB chestnut mare.


----------

